# growing in Puerto rico



## crayc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi new here, i just recently moved to pr. just cause i enjoy the beach. There is an abandoned cement house right next door, with no roof. It has been there for 8 years untouched with vines all around it and inside, no one has stepped a foot inside. A man with a horse comes by once a month to let the horse feed on the grass in the backyard. walks from the side of the house and leaves the horse there. So i was thinking why not put a pot in there and grow some weed. I think it is a good idea. Its pretty dark at night time, i can easily jump over the backyard fence and sneak inside to water it. A police officer lives right across the street. But i doubt he will be suspicious of anything. So what you guys think? Does not hurt to try, if they find it. there is no way to prove it is mine, i will use gloves and make sure i leave no fingerprints. BY the way with this climate being hot all year round, would it be ideal to start planting now. thanks


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

well i wouldn't do it with a man feeding his horse there regularly or with a cop right acroos the street but thats just me. if you jump the fence everytime you need to water at some point it will leave a trail leading right back to your yard. i doubt wearing gloves will change anything as i don't see them bringing out the CSI crew to crack the case. put it in the yard so you can spray it with a hose from your yard. no trail no fence jumping no need to trespass everytime you need to water. just gotta keep the horse from eating it.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> . put it in the yard so you can spray it with a hose from your yard. no trail no fence jumping no need to trespass everytime you need to water. just gotta keep the horse from eating it.



And this horse will in fact head straight to it and have him/her/shimself a nice chew.


----------



## crayc (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah the hore would be high, the guy comes with his horse probaly once every 3 months or so, i have not seen him in a while. the good thing is the horse steps on the trail and leaves his big hoof prints on the dirt. There is a alot of grass in the back, i think i can go int here and not leave a trail, on the side of that house there is just dirt with the horses prints on them, i can put my feet in those holes and follow that trail. This is puerto rico we talking about, they won't be coming around to investigate. As for the police officer, he is always out, he comes to the house with his spanish music on goes inside and keeps to him self. There are different parts of the house i can use, i am thinking the bathroom part is the best, small room no one will ever look in, the hole where the window supposed to be is high up. I bought autoflower seeds. So my plant will not be that big. 

If i plant one plant would it smell?
What kind of soil should i get for this enviroment?

i think this island has very harsh marijuana laws, if you get caught with any amount even a nickel bag you get 3 years. 6 years on 2nd offense. 12 years for harvesting. these people need marijuana legal, too many drunk violent people here.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 20, 2011)

¿Usted habla español? El tiempo no es tan bueno allí y necesitará de agua casi todos los días con ese clima. Yo no recomendaría creciente en esa situación.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 20, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> ¿Usted habla español? El tiempo no es tan bueno allí y necesitará de agua casi todos los días con ese clima. Yo no recomendaría creciente en esa situación.


I thought he indicated he could use the monga to water with.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> ¿Usted habla español? El tiempo no es tan bueno allí y necesitará de agua casi todos los días con ese clima. Yo no recomendaría creciente en esa situación.


 
what did you call me? jk lol i understand literaly every third word lol my spanish is to say the least rusty!


----------



## crayc (Jan 21, 2011)

i dont understand spanish, i moved here because most people understand english. its an official 2nd language here since puerto rico is a part of the united states. anywho i used google translate to understand what he said

Do you speak Spanish? The time is not as good there and will need water almost every day with the weather. I would not recommend growing in that situation.

does any one agree with him? it rains every 2 days here in the winter time. rains sporadically. Nights it gets to about 70 degrees. I would think its ideal to grow


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

crayc said:
			
		

> i dont understand spanish, i moved here because most people understand english. its an official 2nd language here since puerto rico is a part of the united states. anywho i used google translate to understand what he said
> 
> Do you speak Spanish? The time is not as good there and will need water almost every day with the weather. I would not recommend growing in that situation.
> 
> does any one agree with him? it rains every 2 days here in the winter time. rains sporadically. Nights it gets to about 70 degrees. I would think its ideal to grow


Didnt you already say you could water it with your monga?


----------



## crayc (Jan 21, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Didnt you already say you could water it with your monga?



what is a monga? i can water it daily if need be.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

crayc said:
			
		

> what is a monga? i can water it daily if need be.


Spanglish for hose.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry, I was just testing to see if you spoke Spanish. I spent a lot of years working in CA and Spanish was my second language. That is exactly what I said BTW.

In any event, my wife was born and raised in PR on the most southern tip. I asked her what she thought about growing there. According to her provided you are not on the west side of the island you should be fine as long as your careful. She says on the west side they have long range surveillance due to the drug trafficking coming in from S America. Apparently that side is also know for grows. I'd take it with a grain of salt but did think it would be worth mentioning just in case your on the west side of the island.


----------



## crayc (Jan 21, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was just testing to see if you spoke Spanish. I spent a lot of years working in CA and Spanish was my second language. That is exactly what I said BTW.
> 
> In any event, my wife was born and raised in PR on the most southern tip. I asked her what she thought about growing there. According to her provided you are not on the west side of the island you should be fine as long as your careful. She says on the west side they have long range surveillance due to the drug trafficking coming in from S America. Apparently that side is also know for grows. I'd take it with a grain of salt but did think it would be worth mentioning just in case your on the west side of the island.



Im in the north middle part of the island. its only going to be one or two pots in that house. Just noticed the guy with the horse lives in a house behind that abandoned house. So the guy never walks near the house. he has huge acres of property that leads to this abandoned house. there is no fence on that backyard leading to his property. so he walks the horse back there  and leaves him there. So i  am pretty much good to go.

i now need to find some good growing soil at walmart and do you guys think i should germinate it or put it directly in the soil. I would like to grow it organically, so i assume i need to mix guano with the soil? as for a hose, i wont be using the hose. I will bring a gallon with me at 3 am so no one will be able to see me


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

Start a compost pile tomorrow. You may not get to use it for your first grow but you might get to use it for your second. Its a valuable tool my friend. Free too. Make sure to add plenty of dry leaves, uneaten veggies, coffee grounds, egg shells, uneaten fruits, farm animal manures, etc etc. I do not use processed foods, dairy products, pet waste, or meat products. Good luck on your hidden grow.


----------



## crayc (Jan 21, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Start a compost pile tomorrow. You may not get to use it for your first grow but you might get to use it for your second. Its a valuable tool my friend. Free too. Make sure to add plenty of dry leaves, uneaten veggies, coffee grounds, egg shells, uneaten fruits, farm animal manures, etc etc. I do not use processed foods, dairy products, pet waste, or meat products. Good luck on your hidden grow.



thanks what will that do? Do i need to put fertilizer on the soil, when i first put the seed in? or do i wait for it to bloom. I bought short ryder auto flower seeds from nirvana shop. any one has any experience with those?


----------



## crayc (Jan 21, 2011)

oh yeah one more thing, lets say i buy a 3 gallon pot, can i plant 3 seeds in there?


----------

